# مجموعة ملفات عن العقود و القيمة المكتسبة و التأخير



## باسم منلا (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة و بعد
شكرا لمنحي لقب عضو متميز و عذرا على انقطاعي عن المشاركات بسبب انتقالي من شركة إلى أخرى في هذه المرحلة .
أقدم لكم ثلاثة ملفات أرجو ان تكون مفيدة و الشكر لمن قام بإعدادها .


----------



## باسم منلا (17 أبريل 2008)

*الجودة الشاملة*

و هذه ملفات أخرى عن الجودة الشاملة iso


----------



## ام نورا (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ومبارك عليك التميز والعمل الجديد بالتوفيق


----------



## saidnaggar (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ashrafemara (17 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر لكم ووفقكم الله


----------



## مسعد الخشن (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أبريل 2008)

اتحفتنا بمشاركاتك الرائعة،شكرا لك،جهودك مميزة فعلا،هل عندك مايفيد بموضوع ضبط الكاليف،أريد أشياء للتنفيذ وليس معلومات نظرية،نماذج جداول،تقارير وما شابه....


----------



## enga_awad (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## mohdesoky (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك فى عملك الجديد


----------



## alpha bidoo (18 أبريل 2008)

شكراجزيلا لك اخي باسم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الملفات ورنا يوفقق في العمل الجديد


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## يحي القاضي (19 أبريل 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية 

جهد مميز جدا 
*​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 أبريل 2008)

*أكثر من متميز*

مبروك العمل الجديد وندعوا لك بالتوفيق ويظهر أن نجمنا مشترك حيث أننى أيضا" بدأت فى العمل فى مكان جديد ومشغول جدا" أنت تعتبر أضافه غالية للملتقى ومن أهم دعاماته الأساسيه 0000 نشكر لك ملفاتك الصاروخية العابره للقارات


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 أبريل 2008)

ملفات متميزة لعضو متميز بالفعل ان مكسب للمنتدى ولاى عمل تلتحق به


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلم معماري (21 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mady2007 (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله عنا جميعا خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الطيب


----------



## احمد8 (22 أبريل 2008)

ملفات متميزة لعضو متميز بالفعل ان مكسب للمنتدى ولاى عمل تلتحق به


----------



## gearbox (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي فدفد (14 يناير 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (14 يناير 2009)

أهنيء الشباب بإختيارهم أعضاء مميزين وجزى الله مهندسنا الكريم على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

جهد تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hleem (17 يناير 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 يناير 2009)

thank you for your new helpful files


----------



## medhat ismail (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والي الامام وربنا يكرمك دنيا وآخره


----------



## mustafasas (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا و الف مبروك للشغل الجديد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي باسم مثلا ....وبالتوفيق

م محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## جمال السيد (17 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا وجعله بميزان حسناتك يوم اللقاء


----------

